# aura vents vs turbines



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

IMHO I feel turbines are ineffective.The other vent you speak of I have never installed. So my opinion on that product is useless to you.However I am a firm believer in Ridge vent.If you have soffit the Ridge vent IMO is the best combination.If the cost is an issue which it might be then try the Aura.The cost for Ridge vent might be more than you wish to spend.To properly install the Ridge vent the holes from the turbines will have to be properly closed.(Shingle removal,then install proper decking,then reshingle)
Remove the Ridge cap cut the top of the decking back along the ridgeline according to material specs.Install Ridge vent,then cap,and seal any exposed nails from the closed out cap.


----------



## hage1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Interesting the debate between ridge vents and turbines. The ridge vent seems very logical to me. Unfortunately, I am told to get soffit vents I would need to replace 120 feet of aluminum soffit. The concensus seems to be that you can't just pull out a piece here and there and replace it with a vented piece. As far as I can tell, my roof has only a single "eyebrow" type vent near the edge for intake. Adding a few more of these eybrows and another turbine seems a lot cheaper than a ridge vent and all new soffit. I do have ice dam problems in winter. I just have to add up the numbers for both options and decide.
thanks for the advice.


----------

